# The Sharper Your Knife, The Less You Cry: Love, Laughter, and Tears at the World's M



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Sharper Your Knife, The Less You Cry: Love, Laughter, and Tears at the World's Most Famous Cooking School by Kathleen Flinn

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

